# Ewan pero yan lagi talaga



## Seb_K

Hey, 

What does this phrase mean --- Ewan pero yan lagi talaga 

Salamat!


----------



## Cracker Jack

Ewan = I don't know./Beats me.

pero yan lagi talaga = but it's always really that/that way.


----------



## Seb_K

Oh, I never knew that "ewan" stands for "I don't know/Beats me". 

Salamat po, for explaining na.


----------

